
Is This What Twitter Commerce Will Look Like? - coloneltcb
http://recode.net/2014/01/31/is-this-what-twitter-commerce-will-look-like/
======
TheBiv
FaceBook gifts seems like a pretty good business case that points to this not
becoming a reality.

Twitter is a company that makes money like a billboard company, they are not a
destination and I feel like anything that doesn't have this focus will just
end up losing money.

~~~
gfosco
Looks a lot different than the FB Gifts model to me. Seems like you'd be
buying direct from the vendor. They can essentially be just a passive entity
here enabling quick purchases, without getting their hands too dirty.

